# Honda eu3000is problems.



## dragon5 (Oct 10, 2018)

My 3000 has started giving me problems. 
It's 7 yrs. old with many hours on it. I live off grid and the 3k gets used almost every day for various tasks.

It's main use, at least in the summertime, (I live in Central Florida), is to run a small window ac unit, (5k btu), about 4 hrs a day. I have solar for all other loads.

It has run the ac, on eco mode, just fine for many yrs. until recently. 
Now, in eco mode, the generator will run the ac for 15-30 minutes then shut off. I then have to wait at least a couple of hours before it will start again. 
If I run the genny on full mode, it will run the ac just fine all day long.

Yes it has oil. (synthetic)
Spark Arrestor removed.
New plug.
New air filter.
Mid grade fuel.

I'm thinking carburetor but not really sure. 
Ideas appreciated.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

The fuel filter and sediment cup were last cleaned when?


----------



## dragon5 (Oct 10, 2018)

Waypoint said:


> The fuel filter and sediment cup were last cleaned when?


Oooops! 
Tomorrow.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

It wouldn't explain why Eco being on/off would make a difference. But a clogged gas tank vent would cause you to stall after a while, and might take a while before it would restart. Since you'd be unable to get fuel to the carb until the tank slowly vented enough to eliminate the vacuum. 

If you loosen the gas cap, does that help? It's an easy and free thing to check at least. Or, to do a better test (reproducing the problem, then trying stuff), run until it dies. Then loosen the gas cap (listen for a little rush of air while you do so). Then see if it will restart. If it suddenly starts, and especially if you hear air rush in when loosening the cap after it dies, then you have a cap/tank venting problem. 

How does it stall, when it dies? Suddenly, like switching it off? Or gradually, like it's running out of fuel?


----------



## dragon5 (Oct 10, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> It wouldn't explain why Eco being on/off would make a difference. But a clogged gas tank vent would cause you to stall after a while, and might take a while before it would restart. Since you'd be unable to get fuel to the carb until the tank slowly vented enough to eliminate the vacuum.
> 
> If you loosen the gas cap, does that help? It's an easy and free thing to check at least. Or, to do a better test (reproducing the problem, then trying stuff), run until it dies. Then loosen the gas cap (listen for a little rush of air while you do so). Then see if it will restart. If it suddenly starts, and especially if you hear air rush in when loosening the cap after it dies, then you have a cap/tank venting problem.
> 
> How does it stall, when it dies? Suddenly, like switching it off? Or gradually, like it's running out of fuel?


I'm never close to it when it dies so I can't answer. Genny is located well behind the camper in a 3 sided shed.

Had this happened in an older carbureted car, my first thought would have been vapor lock. I had the same thought about the genny, I just didn't know where to check so I started with the basics. (always seem to forget the dang sediment cup)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will check today.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

When the fuel filter and sediment cup are clean and ruled out, and the gas cap vent has been ruled out, my next move would be the spark plug.

I had major drama with my EU3000is a while back, similar to yours. It would run for 5-10 minutes or so, and then begin misfiring and die. After ruling out carb, sediment cup, fuel filter, gas cap vent...I pulled the spark plug and found a small crack in the NGK plug insulator cone. New Denso spark plug fixed it.


----------



## dragon5 (Oct 10, 2018)

Still working on this. All suggestions tried to no avail. I have since switched out the 3k for my Predator 3500 and will use the Honda as a backup until I figure it out. The Honda does run fine on full.
Thanks for all the great suggestions.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

After it dies, do you still have spark? Will it fire up briefly if you spray some starting fluid or gas into the intake? 

It's possible that your ignition coil is failing, for instance, and getting weak as it heats up. Maybe Eco, spinning the engine slower, generates a weaker spark, until it doesn't spark at all. A few hours later, it's cooled, and maybe the coil is working better. 

Check for spark after it dies, at least. And maybe also try starting fluid.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

If the fuel filtration has been cleaned and the spark plug has been ruled out, it's time to get into the carburetor.



It sounds like it runs fine at wide open throttle (eco off) but stalls at part throttle. This sounds like a clogged transfer passage inside the carb body.


I'd drain the float bowl and remove it w/ the carb in place. There's enough room inside the EU3000is for this, and it will let you examine the bowl for signs of corrosion and/or contamination, sludge, anything else that doesn't belong there. If you find stuff, clean it out. Spray out the main venturi tube with carb cleaner, shove the can straw up the venturi and blow it out. Remove the float hinge pin, bring out the float and valve for inspection. Spray out the valve base with carb cleaner. Reassemble the float, the bowl (careful to align the rubber o-ring that seals it to the carb body), and re-test. It may fix it completely, may alter the symptoms, or may have no effect at all.



If this doesn't reveal and fix the problem, it's rebuild or replace the carb. You'll need an air compressor and rubber-tip nozzle to do a decent cleaning, and a solvent tank to do a really thorough cleaning.


----------



## Gene South FL (May 26, 2021)

dragon5 said:


> I'm never close to it when it dies so I can't answer. Genny is located well behind the camper in a 3 sided shed.
> 
> Had this happened in an older carbureted car, my first thought would have been vapor lock. I had the same thought about the genny, I just didn't know where to check so I started with the basics. (always seem to forget the dang sediment cup)
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. Will check today.


----------



## Gene South FL (May 26, 2021)

Before you resort to tearing down the carb you might try using a quart of TruFuel to see if it cleans out/clears the problem. Cost you about $6. H Depot and Amazon sell it. If you have access to rec90 (ethanol free) gasoline but have never used it I suggest you give it a go.


----------



## Gene South FL (May 26, 2021)

Oops. I see this is an old thread. What was the solution to your problem with Eco mode on the EU3000is?


----------

